# Uber took 66% of the Pay???



## Brentz1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Im a New driver for Uber. Got up early, got what I thought was a nice ride to the airport. Once I checked my pay, I receive $13. I thought this can't be right. As I double checked, the rider pay ~$39. I know their are other posts about this, but someone please explain. Lyft takes a flat 25%. Uber takes 40 - now 66?


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi welcome to the world of "rideshare". Uber has an amazing compensation package for itself called Upfront pricing. Where Uber charges the pax for the longest route possible incl price of possible tolls compared to the actual route and pockets the difference.

You make your money by driving $ per mile and $ per minute, with no correlation to the Upfront pricing. If Uber charges $38.82, you'll be paid based on miles driven and time taken along with a base fare.

Seems like you took the shortest most efficient route, something you might consider a good thing, the reality is in this upfront pricing world you need to take high mileage routes, with time efficiency to earn what Uber is charging the riders. (Take longer routes with additional time)

We call it milking in NYC.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Uber charged pax $1.90 per mile. Well more than stated rate. You get one third.

Did you bother reading this forum before you signed up? That's what you'll get going forward. Welcome to fuber.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Brentz1 said:


> View attachment 213263
> Im a New driver for Uber. Got up early, got what I thought was a nice ride to the airport. Once I checked my pay, I receive $13. I thought this can't be right. As I double checked, the rider pay ~$39. I know their are other posts about this, but someone please explain. Lyft takes a flat 25%. Uber takes 40 - now 66?


Jump on this thread and explain what happened as well. Also take a poll at the top.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-percentage-is-uber-taking-from-you.223675/page-6#post-3716026

Looks like you got your Cherry Popped. Learn from this one and find the longest route and explain to the customer also so they know.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Brentz1 said:


> View attachment 213263
> Im a New driver for Uber. Got up early, got what I thought was a nice ride to the airport. Once I checked my pay, I receive $13. I thought this can't be right. As I double checked, the rider pay ~$39. I know their are other posts about this, but someone please explain. Lyft takes a flat 25%. Uber takes 40 - now 66?


You made $13 on a ride that took 7 minutes. What are you complaining about. If I were you I wouldn't worry about what uber makes because it doesn't matter. Only thing that matters is what you made.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

There is more than likely some type of pass on airport fee that is showing on Ubers end. For some reasons they are not listing the paying of those fees any longer, who knows perhaps they are just keeping the fees now.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I see alot of these where they pay drivers the stated rate mileage and time and jack it up for the rider 2-3x


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

And this is why I have moved to Lyft. They only take 25%. Uber is dying slowy and most drivers are almost done with them. After talking with about 40 riders the past 2 days they all said they use to use Uber but refuse to now because of their business practices. Uber has become both the hoe and the pimp on the block wrapped into one. My prediction Uber is done by 2020-2021


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber has no scruples!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Brentz1 said:


> View attachment 213263
> Im a New driver for Uber. Got up early, got what I thought was a nice ride to the airport. Once I checked my pay, I receive $13. I thought this can't be right. As I double checked, the rider pay ~$39. I know their are other posts about this, but someone please explain. Lyft takes a flat 25%. Uber takes 40 - now 66?


Don't be fool, Lyft takes same percentage. Lyft continues to not show what rider pays because their nice-guy image would be destroyed.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I have made most of my revenue on Lyft. Many ex Uber PAX are done with Lyft. This goes for drivers unless the pay goes back to a 75% Take for the drivers. F$/-&ing Crookzzz..

You co)k suckers at Uber read between the lines if you want to be relevent in a year.... stop Fu}king your passangers and drivers starting today!!!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> And this is why I have moved to Lyft. They only take 25%. Uber is dying slowy and most drivers are almost done with them. After talking with about 40 riders the past 2 days they all said they use to use Uber but refuse to now because of their business practices. Uber has become both the hoe and the pimp on the block wrapped into one. My prediction Uber is done by 2020-2021


This is one way we can fight back. If Uber keeps icnreasing the rates while not giving the driver any of it then simply start informing the passenger of it.

As of now I only do this if the passenger first asks me about it. But if it ever gets to the point where Uber routinely takes over 50% I'll start telling every passenger I can.

They would be fools to underestimate us. The drivers are the only human connection affiliated with the company that most of the passenger ever see. Pissing us off is not smart.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> This is one way we can fight back. If Uber keeps icnreasing the rates while not giving the driver any of it then simply start informing the passenger of it.
> 
> As of now I only do this if the passenger first asks me about it. But if it ever gets to the point where Uber routinely takes over 50% I'll start telling every passenger I can.
> 
> They would be fools to underestimate us. The drivers are the only human connection affiliated with the company that most of the passenger ever see. Pissing us off is not smart.


Agreed.. I have taken close to 50 rides (100-130 passengers) on Lyft the last couple days and usually ask riders if they do both Lyft and Uber. 90% of the time they say they are done with Uber. I then break into the fact that Uber can take as much as 50%-60% of the total fare. Most people are like holy cow! Then I tell them Lyft takes a reasonable amount of 25%. When it is a Plus Ride 6 passangers are hearing this all at once.

So yes educate your passengers on how Uber screws them and the driver when u are driving a Lyft passenger. Word travels fast and we as drivers are the only ones that can educate the passenger.


----------



## Brentz1 (Mar 13, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> You made $13 on a ride that took 7 minutes. What are you complaining about. If I were you I wouldn't worry about what uber makes because it doesn't matter. Only thing that matters is what you made.


Actually, that ride took 25 minutes. The discrepancy was with the time. I submitted a claim to Uber and they adjusted the fair to $25, saying that it was "GPS issues," in their favor of course. Had I not "complain" and just accepted it, they would have kept the money. I'm certain lots of drivers get short changed and just accept it because they think that's how it is. I look at every fair in detail and if something seems shady = claim.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> And this is why I have moved to Lyft. They only take 25%. Uber is dying slowy and most drivers are almost done with them. After talking with about 40 riders the past 2 days they all said they use to use Uber but refuse to now because of their business practices. Uber has become both the hoe and the pimp on the block wrapped into one. My prediction Uber is done by 2020-2021


You are sadly mistaken friend. Uber owns the rideshare business and is going nowhere. Lyft is the little brother that follows everything Uber does. You think Lyft is a better company then Uber then you a very wrong. Lyft follows everything Uber does.



Brentz1 said:


> Actually, that ride took 25 minutes. The discrepancy was with the time. I submitted a claim to Uber and they adjusted the fair to $25, saying that it was "GPS issues," in their favor of course. Had I not "complain" and just accepted it, they would have kept the money. I'm certain lots of drivers get short changed and just accept it because they think that's how it is. I look at every fair in detail and if something seems shady = claim.


Good for you..I review all my rides at the end of the week to make sure I got paid accordingly.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> You are sadly mistaken friend. Uber owns the rideshare business and is going nowhere. Lyft is the little brother that follows everything Uber does. You think Lyft is a better company then Uber then you a very wrong. Lyft follows everything Uber does.
> 
> Good for you..I review all my rides at the end of the week to make sure I got paid accordingly.


Shill.....


----------



## Mark69324 (Aug 6, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Then I tell them Lyft takes a reasonable amount of 25%.


The problem is that uber and lyft both do the same thing. I drive for both. Lyft is just better at hiding it from the driver. The "rider payments" doesn't include the ride fee, which neither lyft or uber share with the rider. Now, in this poster's case, Uber definitely screwed him. I assume that they charged up front pricing to the customer. The GPS "error" wasn't their concern as they still charged the rider full price.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Upfront pricing begs for long hauling as much as possible.


----------



## Chicagochas (Sep 1, 2015)

Brentz1 said:


> View attachment 213263
> Im a New driver for Uber. Got up early, got what I thought was a nice ride to the airport. Once I checked my pay, I receive $13. I thought this can't be right. As I double checked, the rider pay ~$39. I know their are other posts about this, but someone please explain. Lyft takes a flat 25%. Uber takes 40 - now 66?


I really can't believe that, all that money went to UBER for literally nothing. You pay for maintenance, first line of defense insurance, gas, and vehicle wear and tear. After looking at this this is no way UBER will ever want self driving cars, you guys carry the load and UBER makes all the $$


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

#paydriversfare

Google this and start sending videos to your local news and fake news providers. Get this going national... Drivers are figuring this out and riders are also.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

On the flip side I’ve given UberPool rides with stop new requests during surges where I made $20 and the pax paid $1.99 due to a promotion netting Uber a cool negative $18.01.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Brentz1 said:


> Actually, that ride took 25 minutes. The discrepancy was with the time. I submitted a claim to Uber and they adjusted the fair to $25, saying that it was "GPS issues," in their favor of course. Had I not "complain" and just accepted it, they would have kept the money. I'm certain lots of drivers get short changed and just accept it because they think that's how it is. I look at every fair in detail and if something seems shady = claim.


So.. the GPS issue knocked 18 minutes off the trip?

Can anyone explain what the GPS has to do with time?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> This is one way we can fight back. If Uber keeps icnreasing the rates while not giving the driver any of it then simply start informing the passenger of it.
> 
> As of now I only do this if the passenger first asks me about it. But if it ever gets to the point where Uber routinely takes over 50% I'll start telling every passenger I can.
> 
> They would be fools to underestimate us. The drivers are the only human connection affiliated with the company that most of the passenger ever see. Pissing us off is not smart.


I have Uber and Lyft trade dress. Have not caught any flak for it, and often pax ask which i like better which gives perfect segue to inform them of Uber's heinous cut. I do always make sure to tell them about Uber's more favorable insurance deductable though, i want to be fair.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So.. the GPS issue knocked 18 minutes off the trip?
> 
> Can anyone explain what the GPS has to do with time?


Since you asked... GPS works by having multiple satellites broadcast the time to the reciever, and the triangulation is calculated by the difference in time signals which were all synchronized at transmission. Oh, you wanted to know the practical implications... Well, less time on trip means less pay for the ¢8/minute time fee, and more money for Uber, so it's good for Uber to say GPS=18 minutes shorter duration.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> And this is why I have moved to Lyft. They only take 25%. Uber is dying slowy and most drivers are almost done with them. After talking with about 40 riders the past 2 days they all said they use to use Uber but refuse to now because of their business practices. Uber has become both the hoe and the pimp on the block wrapped into one. My prediction Uber is done by 2020-2021


Today Lyft took 86% of a fare giving me $5.14. It was only after emailing them about how messed up it was of them to take this much did I get paid fairly. Their excuse, tolls. They said I will be paid an additional $19.33 for tolls going from Montvale NJ to Nanuet NY. Thing is, there are no tolls.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> And this is why I have moved to Lyft. They only take 25%. Uber is dying slowy and most drivers are almost done with them. After talking with about 40 riders the past 2 days they all said they use to use Uber but refuse to now because of their business practices. Uber has become both the hoe and the pimp on the block wrapped into one. My prediction Uber is done by 2020-2021


lol... you think Uber is dying?

:::: rolling eyes ::::


----------



## parbs (Apr 4, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> On the flip side I've given UberPool rides with stop new requests during surges where I made $20 and the pax paid $1.99 due to a promotion netting Uber a cool negative $18.01.


Pax doesn't pay only 1.99 thats additional to the weekly or monthly pool subscription they bought.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

unitxero said:


> Hi welcome to the world of "rideshare". Uber has an amazing compensation package for itself called Upfront pricing. Where Uber charges the pax for the longest route possible incl price of possible tolls compared to the actual route and pockets the difference.
> 
> You make your money by driving $ per mile and $ per minute, with no correlation to the Upfront pricing. If Uber charges $38.82, you'll be paid based on miles driven and time taken along with a base fare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Every single driver has had this eureka moment at some point.

That a no lube uber, your butt is going to hurt for a while and you will have some trust issues. But learn from it.


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

Mark69324 said:


> The problem is that uber and lyft both do the same thing. I drive for both. Lyft is just better at hiding it from the driver. The "rider payments" doesn't include the ride fee, which neither lyft or uber share with the rider. Now, in this poster's case, Uber definitely screwed him. I assume that they charged up front pricing to the customer. The GPS "error" wasn't their concern as they still charged the rider full price.


Yes; even from my driver POV I see fare breakdowns with Lyft keeping over 50% (with no tolls or airport fees involved).


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

On the other hand i had 3 trips last night where Uber shows they lost money or broke even. Makes me a little nervous. Hope they don't consider me a problem child. No recent complaints and my ratings are 4.94.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> And this is why I have moved to Lyft. They only take 25%. Uber is dying slowy and most drivers are almost done with them. After talking with about 40 riders the past 2 days they all said they use to use Uber but refuse to now because of their business practices. Uber has become both the hoe and the pimp on the block wrapped into one. My prediction Uber is done by 2020-2021


have fun with that $2500 deductible on lyft


----------

